# What are you thinking right now?



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What are you thinking right now?

Right now I'm thinking what a sh-tty weekend, I did absolutely nothing for this long weekend, I'm such a looser lol.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm feeling lazy and am trying to motivate myself to get today's lifting done.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy crap what the hell are lifting where you need to motivate your self?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ja said:


> Holy crap what the hell are lifting where you need to motivate your self?


Weight lifting.. Today is chest and triceps. I will get it done at some point but I'm just not feeling it at the moment.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im thinking about :


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> Holy crap what the hell are lifting where you need to motivate your self?


Weight lifting.. Today is chest and triceps. I will get it done at some point but I'm just not feeling it at the moment.
[/quote]
Cool.....Right I'm thinking what would be worst, being invaded by hostile aliens or hostile nazis?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Now Im thinking about :


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant get that buffalo ball sack that is for sale on ebay out of my mind. It's just so big and hairy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

But now Im thinking about:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Now Im thinking about :


About what? The spaghetti or the chick?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

eating in general


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> I cant get that buffalo ball sack that is for sale on ebay out of my mind. It's just so big and hairy


I'm thinking right now, here you go.....buffalo scrotum bottom pic lol!

I'm thinking nazis vs. aliens
View attachment 170140

I'd love to see this scrap!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Im thinking you is crazy.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking I just made a helluva good burger


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Right now Im thinking that this weekend went by way too quickly.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> ^ Im thinking you is crazy.


I'm thinking you is probably right!

I'm thinking ummmm a foursom with these chicks.
View attachment 170141


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

well im stuck in arizona at ft huachua at a shitty ass army base with shitbags......missing my family...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I went to the liquor store and found out that I bought ALL the 30-packs of Coors since their last delivery. I had to buy Busweiser.

I'm a little embarrassed about this.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> well im stuck in arizona at ft huachua at a shitty ass army base with shitbags......missing my family...


That sucks man how long you there for? You there for MOS training?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

KRS one said:


> well im stuck in arizona at ft huachua at a shitty ass army base with shitbags......missing my family...


I'm thinking, are you really KRS One?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinkin that damn i need a smoke or ima die


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> im thinkin that damn i need a smoke or ima die


I thought you quit, what happened?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

couldn't do it. it sounds a lot easier than it is, anyone who actually quit and never touched another cigerette again in their life is someone to respect in my books


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that I'm glad I never started smoking ciggs.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

im thinking about how lucky i was last night the cop let me go and didnt arrest me, and how girls f**k with your head


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

sapir said:


> im thinking about how lucky i was last night the cop let me go and didnt arrest me, and how girls f**k with your head


I'm thinking good for you for getting off and figuring women out, sh-t I don't trust my girl as far as I can throw her and she's not light either!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Ja said:


> im thinking about how lucky i was last night the cop let me go and didnt arrest me, and how girls f**k with your head


I'm thinking good for you for getting off and figuring women out, sh-t I don't trust my girl as far as I can throw her and she's not light either!








[/quote]

haha yea he was a really cool cop, im still a teen but so far ive learned to never be too nice cuz thats when they take advantage important lessons from my father


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

my mos is uav operator...i cant wait to leave im either going to 29 stumps or cherrypoint


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS

that is all.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

im thinking about buyimg another rotti


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS
> 
> that is all.


Here's a couple for you Dan! Oh crap I think a friggin mod deleted my post that I posted just for you!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sh*t i missed them haha pm them


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sh*t i missed them haha pm them


I'll try to find "them" again but for the mean time here you go.

I'm thinking this are nice.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm thinking about posting in this thread.

Whoa, that was weird.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Ja said:


> sh*t i missed them haha pm them


I'll try to find "them" again but for the mean time here you go.

I'm thinking this are nice.
[/quote]

thats what you call perfection


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i like turtles


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that this morning is still yesterday, I hate hangovers on a work day.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WorldBelow07 said:


> i like turtles


x2


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

need to smoke some blunts, headin to the store to by a box of blunts...then im'a roll some and smoke some


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I hate the media...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NTcaribe said:


> need to smoke some blunts, headin to the store to by a box of blunts...then im'a roll some and smoke some


http://sillydad.com/silly/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/******-15513.jpg


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i never knew smoking a blunt made you a gangster









im thinking why in the blue f*ck isnt my geryi selling?

btw NT please tell me you smoke century sam blunts not those week ass wraps..i mean those are nice once in a while but century sams are the proper blunts


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

o well


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now about what a threesom with these two fine ladies would be like?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking right now about what a threesom with these two fine ladies would be like?


Im thinking I could use those panties as a parachute


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> I'm thinking right now about what a threesom with these two fine ladies would be like?


Im thinking I could use those panties as a parachute
[/quote]
I'm thinking you're blowing the panty size way out of proportion, those panties would be the perfect size for my king size bed.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

smoking is bad mmmmm kkkkkkk.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that I hope I didn't get fired tonite!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking that I hope I didn't get fired tonite!


For maltreatment of animals? I mean, having sex with two whales?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thinking about Shane Padraig Duffy.... R.I.P.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want to go on a roadtrip


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now, why do I always have to put my foot in my mouth? Maybe I just like the taste of feet.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinking ja'eh has a foot fetish


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that Trigga is coming to the US soon and we must not let him


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> im thinking that Trigga is coming to the US soon and we must not let him :laugh:


That's some good thinking but unfortunately for us it's too late.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hella excited for his trip to states...getting new fish AND blowing up ICEE's whole neighbourhood.

Good times


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

pcrose said:


> I want to go on a roadtrip


To Bullsnake's blue couch.







--->







--->


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga said:


> hella excited for his trip to states...getting new fish AND blowing up ICEE's whole neighbourhood.
> 
> Good times












hope you have fun man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah same here! Trigga do us a favour up here and *don't come back lol!* Just kidding have fun bro.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I want to go on a roadtrip


To Bullsnake's blue couch.







--->







--->








[/quote]
Keep dreaming lol


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am thinking of how much it's going to suck going to work once today, and then going to another job later.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, Im gonna play....

S***.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking about how many n00bs im about to own on Call of Duty 4!!

BOOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that im bored


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

i second that. I am bored too


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

jumping Jesus on a pogo stick.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thinking 06 is high


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> jumping Jesus on a pogo stick.


would love to see that and give jesus a high five


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thinking this day is never gonna end


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about what the voices in my head are saying.............I think it's in another language.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sweet.... you can learn a new language tell the ghosts to translate for you.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thinking this is another spam thread


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

holly sh*t the toilet just ask me what I wanted for christmas!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> thinking this is another spam thread


No spam! I'm really hearing voices, I think it's an accumulation of all the people who been stressing me out over the last few weeks so all of them at once kind of sounds like a different language but don't worry I'm not crazy!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

right..... tu es parle francais?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> right..... tu es parle francais?


No....mi habla espanol.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


I'm thinking right now that I hope you're talking about fish skulls lol!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


creepy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pcrose said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


creepy
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ja said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


I'm thinking right now that I hope you're talking about fish skulls lol!
[/quote]

if not you need to get your self a pig farmer since the average pig can consume 15lbs of human flesh and bones per day multiply that by 30 hogs and you have just disposed of several bodies in one day.

hence the term greedy as a pig!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


I'm thinking right now that I hope you're talking about fish skulls lol!
[/quote]

if not you need to get your self a pig farmer since the average pig can consume 15lbs of human flesh and bones per day multiply that by 30 hogs and you have just disposed of several bodies in one day.

hence the term greedy as a pig!
[/quote]

and they leave no evidence?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


any relation to ed gein?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


I'm thinking right now that I hope you're talking about fish skulls lol!
[/quote]

if not you need to get your self a pig farmer since the average pig can consume 15lbs of human flesh and bones per day multiply that by 30 hogs and you have just disposed of several bodies in one day.

hence the term greedy as a pig!
[/quote]
I'm thinking that you've done some thinking about this befor.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Debating if I should boil skulls or keep working on the skin suit.


I'm thinking right now that I hope you're talking about fish skulls lol!
[/quote]

if not you need to get your self a pig farmer since the average pig can consume 15lbs of human flesh and bones per day multiply that by 30 hogs and you have just disposed of several bodies in one day.

hence the term greedy as a pig!
[/quote]
you so quoted snatch


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

[/quote]
you so quoted snatch
[/quote]

What snatch are you talking about? I don't understand.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol the movie with brad pitt jason statham


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

my girlfriend has a knee injury and hurts to move it around.... my sex life is dwindling right now....coconuts people...coconuts


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I cannot bring myself to go back to work next week or Ill go insane... trying to think of the nicest way to quit without giving 2 weeks... Im really pissed to be back from my vacation to Provincetown and the Northern Cape.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I want to leave my house.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thinking I want to party


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

pcrose said:


> thinking I want to party


me too.

me and my margaritas are going somewhere, sometime......


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well kirby lets kick it.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Alright. that makes us 3. You girls can come on over.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

<<<lives on the westcoast lol


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

pcrose said:


> <<<lives on the westcoast lol


i'll pick up Kirby on the way.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay party at my house with my 3 cats.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/hittin up NYC tommorow...hopes to see 50 cent...so i can spit in his face









and to do some shopping

went to the capital today saw all the memorials and some of the musseums very nice i was impressed with the natural history one...first time i ever saw a dinosaur. T rex wasn't that damn big i though it was bigger

/made detailed plans of nations capital...









ICEE ill see you realllll sooon


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

ICEE said:


> <<<lives on the westcoast lol


i'll pick up Kirby on the way.








[/quote]

ROAD TRIP


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am thinking about visitin tokyo i have a 1.50 lol saved up. Long way to go.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't really think right now cuz my head is just spinning way too much.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

why? I am just spammin on here and listening to AFI


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

pcrose said:


> why? I am just spammin on here and listening to AFI


Read my last post on your thread lol!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay

I sleep off my hangovers lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I try to get up and do things because I find that the hangover goes away faster but yes it is much more of a grueling process as opposed to sleeping it off.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that's why I don't drink all night because I am a light weight but once I am about to doze I stop drinkin. Stay up for awhile and then pass the F out.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now that there's someone out there going through what I'm going through right now, wow the world really doesn't revolve around me? What a wake up call lol!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry it doesnt Jaeh


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now how lucky I am that I didn't get fired after all, just a three day suspension!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your right ja'eh it revolves around *me*

im thinkin damn i cant wait till i get my manny and get it home. Icee sorry but ur assination wasnt that high on my priority list


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> your right ja'eh it revolves around *me*
> 
> im thinkin damn i cant wait till i get my manny and get it home. Icee sorry but ur assination wasnt that high on my priority list


Well your girlfriend thinks that it revolves around me!







Lol!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

DRUNKEN MUNCHIES


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

TobiasRieper said:


> DRUNKEN MUNCHIES


i second that... i've been trying to decide what i want to eat, but i think i just have to peel my lazy ass off the couch and raid the kitchen


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a little drunk but no "drunken mucnies" available....


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Im dead tired been up since 7am loooong day stay up for madden midnight launch played and its 5am now my friend wants to keep playing. i want to pass the f'out. i spent over a grand today too, so im tired and broke basically im delusional right now working on 1 brain cell from insomnia, i cant even think straight.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im thinking Arbys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that maybe that Sri Lankin food wasn't such a good idea after all....the food and the beer is giving me major heartburn but it tastes so friggin good.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you will be on the toliet all night


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> you will be on the toliet all night


Actually I'm thinking I'll be on the can all morning tomarrow lol!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/is thinkin which new ipod


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

P I wish I could give an answer to you I-Pod dilemma.

I'm thinking that this three day suspension isn't so bad, I'm actually enjoying my little vacation.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

pcrose said:


> /is thinkin which new ipod


I'm thinkin you should get something not made by apple because of all the stupid commercials they have made in the past


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ipods are good..


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah they're good but it bothers me how apple tries to pretend like their products are _different_ than others: how a mac somehow isn't a PC, and an ipod isn't an mp3 player but rather a class all its own


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

irishfan 689 said:


> Yeah they're good but it bothers me how apple tries to pretend like their products are _different_ than others: how a mac somehow isn't a PC, and an ipod isn't an mp3 player but rather a class all its own


You've made a very excellent point.







I agree.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

f*cking confused by bitches that don't know how to communicate what they want


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thinking a blunt sounds good


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

sick fish man said:


> f*cking confused by bitches that don't know how to communicate what they want


Is like, I think we've all heared this befor........


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

All that beer and Sri Lankin food....man what the hell was I thinking? The can has been my closest friend today.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh man do i need to find a job before school starts! not even 2 weeks left


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I am thinking...

* painting is annoying and I'll be glad when it's over.

* I need to building my gecko shelving by the weekend so I better get started tonight.

* I am eff'ing exhausted and really need a nap.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> All that beer and Sri Lankin food....man what the hell was I thinking? The can has been my closest friend today.


LMAO cant handle it eh

thinking ja'eh needs to check his inbox and also thinking that that trip was pretty damn sick


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking the guy in triggas avatar would have appreciated a different turn of events that would have led him away from the now said and done with "getting barrel rolled from a horse slamming into my back on live television"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> All that beer and Sri Lankin food....man what the hell was I thinking? The can has been my closest friend today.


LMAO cant handle it eh

thinking ja'eh needs to check his inbox and also thinking that that trip was pretty damn sick
[/quote]

I can handle it but it just didn't mix well with alcohol that's all. How was your trip? I see that nobody down there tried to kill you lol!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thinkin mettle shoud give me one of his bearded dragons lol
Any suggestions which ipod or mp3 player I should say? All the best for the lowest price.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking..... pcrose should get an iPod no matter what because they are sick and I love mine.

..that I should start studying for my accounting exam

..that im going to get owned by my accounting exam


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking, is there an asteroid with our name on it out there? They say that asteroids are wizzing by earth all the time.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yes, there is an asteroid with our name on it but they usually end up being very small when they finally enter our atmosphere. That and we could blow a huge asteroid up with our technology.
I am thinkin about the ipod nano but we shall see.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

cars. i just blew a g37 coupe into the weeds.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/needs a car


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

the keys are right under the left rear fender.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking about where to job hunt at tomorrow. tons of businesses around here.
decisions decisions...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking which ever one pays the most with the least amount of physical labour with a 3 women to one man ratio.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking which everone pays the most with the least amount of physical labour with a 3 women to one man ratio.


im thinking your wise beyond your years


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I'm thinking which everone pays the most with the least amount of physical labour with a 3 women to one man ratio.


im thinking your wise beyond your years
[/quote]


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

<<never stops thinking hence the sleepind disorder


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I now feel guilty driving like a dickhead. sucks......


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> I now feel guilty driving like a dickhead. sucks......











thats maturity trying to eek out. dont worry, one day youll actually not drive like a dickhead instead of just feeling bad about it


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I now feel guilty driving like a dickhead. sucks......











thats maturity trying to eek out. dont worry, one day youll actually not drive like a dickhead instead of just feeling bad about it
[/quote]

Im usually a mild mannered laid back driver. But for some reason, this guy in the Infiniti G37 brought out the dark side of me.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about why life is like a roller coaster with constant ups but with many more downs?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

^^^agrees


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinkin its about time i learned to use a damn camera...a sri lankan that doesnt know how to use a simple electronic device is like a rasta that doesnt know how to roll


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Sweet, another spam thread.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it is isnt it?

im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> it is isnt it?
> 
> im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


With a "dip"? I'm thinking what kind of kinky sh-t are you into now Triggs?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> it is isnt it?
> 
> im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


With a "dip"? I'm thinking what kind of kinky sh-t are you into now Triggs?








[/quote]
skoal its like chewing tabacco but you dont chew it you just rest it in your lip.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

you can give me a tinkle on the blower if you know how to punch my buttons


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im thinking there are too many threads that have no point.
shouldnt we consolidate them...no..ok I will shut up.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> you can give me a tinkle on the blower if you know how to punch my buttons


now thats more like it!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Trigga said:


> it is isnt it?
> 
> im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


With a "dip"? I'm thinking what kind of kinky sh-t are you into now Triggs?








[/quote]
skoal its like chewing tabacco but you dont chew it you just rest it in your lip.
[/quote]
Rest it in your lip...haha..in your..nevermind.

Thats funny...never thought a Sri Lankan from canada would have a pinch in.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> it is isnt it?
> 
> im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


With a "dip"? I'm thinking what kind of kinky sh-t are you into now Triggs?








[/quote]
skoal its like chewing tabacco but you dont chew it you just rest it in your lip.
[/quote]
It amazes me to see someone as young as your self know so much about tobacco products....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> it is isnt it?
> 
> im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


With a "dip"? I'm thinking what kind of kinky sh-t are you into now Triggs?








[/quote]
skoal its like chewing tabacco but you dont chew it you just rest it in your lip.
[/quote]
It amazes me to see someone as young as your self know so much about tobacco products....








[/quote]
i am what people call a tobacco connoisseur

its a pretty awesome plant if ya think about it...except the whole dying bit

but seriously dip is the bomb you gotta try some when you come pick up the filters


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> it is isnt it?
> 
> im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


With a "dip"? I'm thinking what kind of kinky sh-t are you into now Triggs?








[/quote]
skoal its like chewing tabacco but you dont chew it you just rest it in your lip.
[/quote]
It amazes me to see someone as young as your self know so much about tobacco products....








[/quote]
i am what people call a tobacco connoisseur

its a pretty awesome plant if ya think about it...except the whole dying bit

but seriously dip is the bomb you gotta try some when you come pick up the filters
[/quote]

I'm thinking more like when you come drop them off......







Lol!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> it is isnt it?
> 
> im thinking man nothing better than chillin with a dip in and watching my fishies and talking to you fine folk on pfury


With a "dip"? I'm thinking what kind of kinky sh-t are you into now Triggs?








[/quote]
skoal its like chewing tabacco but you dont chew it you just rest it in your lip.
[/quote]
It amazes me to see someone as young as your self know so much about tobacco products....








[/quote]
i am what people call a tobacco connoisseur

its a pretty awesome plant if ya think about it...except the whole dying bit

but seriously dip is the bomb you gotta try some when you come pick up the filters
[/quote]

I'm thinking more like when you come drop them off......







Lol!
[/quote]

so funny i forgot to laugh


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ im thinking how much i hate when a quoted converation grows and grows and grows.

dude...wtf, this thread is lame. this is like the last post game. why am i in here


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

CLose em all down.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..........................SPLAT!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus I'm thinking that maybe because you might be as lame as this thread that's why?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> Ocellatus I'm thinking that maybe because you might be as lame as this thread that's why?


/is thinking your correct

sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. i hate me......

_

(muffled gun shot)_


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/is bored


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Im thinking Big Foot...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

/is thinking that I'm not looking forward to going to sleep tonight after the really extreme nightmare I had last night. I think I'm going to pull an all nighter lol.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

what nightmare would that be?
/wishes I was drunk hanging with jackie and my cousin; tis fun!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not going to go into much detail but it had to do with possession.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/wishes i was drunk also!!!!

wow i NEVER care to be drunk, but the thought of being with the gf and her cousin and some friends we hang with drinking right now sounds tizzzight


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oye! Quit following me stalker!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

/is thinking the same way ever since I broke up with my glf.







Not because I'm sad though......


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

it is easier to just drink and have a good time with friends. I like having drunken conversations because they are weirder than usual.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> oye! Quit following me stalker!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay now that is hella creepy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> okay now that is hella creepy


im just sayin, we can get a drink and see a movie or something..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah okay mike you fly over here and we can have a drink and see a movie


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> yeah okay mike you fly over here and we can have a drink and see a movie


miller lite and riddick sound cool?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well I would prefer patron or a mixed drink but that is one of my fave movies.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm trying to remember if I already fed my dog or not.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Feed him again?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

iim trying to figure out why i see Dok when he said he was going to bed


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

he left his comp signed on?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

probably. still though

im thinking im gonna get my self another cup of jello. apparently theres room enough


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/thinks you are going to turn into jelloman


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

am i...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yes or you are just going to be very hydrated with weird gelatin and it has a special thing in it to turn you into a devouring xenomorph.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

..........................are you 8?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

23 but close


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whose sweetrose?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

some newbie


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm thinking I accidentally stumbled in AQHU.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

pretty much.....


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> whose sweetrose?


I haven't posted a whole lot. I don't even own piranhas anymore but I'm getting ready to get back into it. I have an empty tank cycling right now.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^awesome! yeah i saw some of your old threads

i dont own piranha either, just and oscar and jack dempseys

well nice to meet you rose.

........you know we should take casual conversation into AQHU. im going to get a PM in the morning from GG or someone lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would like to get another spilo, but that will be in the future.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^awesome! yeah i saw some of your old threads
> 
> i dont own piranha either, just and oscar and jack dempseys
> 
> ...


What is AQHU and what is GG? Haha, sorry I'm not up on the lingo.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

AQHU is "A Quick Heads Up" its in the HALL OF FAME section of the lounge. its basically a chat room.

and GG is GrosseGurke. hes a site admin. he is...other worldly some say.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet another girl on this site! Or I'm thinking possably a







dude or somthing lol just kidding!


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> AQHU is "A Quick Heads Up" its in the HALL OF FAME section of the lounge. its basically a chat room.
> 
> and GG is GrosseGurke. hes a site admin. he is...other worldly some say.


Oh yeah I know who he is. I didn't know about the chat room though, thats pretty cool. Just to stay on the topic of this thread, now I am thinking about everything I should put in the tank.

*Wait, is Ja'eh saying I look like a gay dude?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking about waking my gf up with surprise buttsecks

/leaves


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

TMI... the boys like to razzz people. You could do a live plant tank but the lights can be costly.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

SweetRose said:


> AQHU is "A Quick Heads Up" its in the HALL OF FAME section of the lounge. its basically a chat room.
> 
> and GG is GrosseGurke. hes a site admin. he is...other worldly some say.


Oh yeah I know who he is. I didn't know about the chat room though, thats pretty cool. Just to stay on the topic of this thread, now I am thinking about everything I should put in the tank.

*Wait, is Ja'eh saying I look like a gay dude?
[/quote]

No no, it's just that there's not too many women on here and if that's you in your avatar and you turned out too be dude than dammit I'm gay cuz you look hot!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ ***!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^ ***!


/is thinking if you don't find her hot than you is a ***!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just woke up and is thinking about all these damned bills I just found in the mail and the lack of funds to pay them with.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ ha! been thinking the same thing only for the past 1 1/2 years and with ruined credit. is pretty much numb to his debtors requests by now.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

/is thinking about going to the bank so I can pay these friggin bills lol!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja, did you ever watch "it takes a thief"?

my jaw dropped when this dude went to a girls college house (i think like 3-4 chicks lived there), spent literally 15 minutes loading up a sack with laptops, jewlery, collectables and other crap and split while they were upstairs drinking. he left without anyone noticing and when he came back and showed these chicks what he was able to get away with he ended up taking and estimated $20,000 some dollars worth of crap!!!!!!

in 15 minutes he took 20 G's from a college sorority house!!

that erked me. i have to work my ass off for the better part of a year for that money.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol! I was joking, I could never do anything like that.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

$2,300 in thew bank, $920 in 20's, work more until christmas = New car paid in cash


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinking mattones! where the hell have you been bud?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> im thinking mattones! where the hell have you been bud?


I'm thinking he has a life not like the rest of us on here lol.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> im thinking mattones! where the hell have you been bud?


I'm thinking he has a life not like the rest of us on here lol.
[/quote]

I have a life...i just choose to sleep a coffin 6 feet underground every night... got a problem?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sweet... I love vampires


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

/is thinking the P would love my fangs........


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

if they are long enough, hells yeah!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that the lounge is really dead lately.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very true


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

P I feel like you and I are the only one's on here right now, not that I'm complaining but it's nice once in a while to get some friendly bickering going on between other members lol.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah me and mike bicker all the time. He is not posting much tonight.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love how these little AQHU threads pop up lately

for instance, with this one to remain on topic and not be labeled a spammer...say whatever you want but start it with "thinks" or "i think"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

i think mike is being bitchy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am thinking I am way bored out of my skull.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i am thinking why the hell am i on at this hour i have work in 4 hours


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am thinking why can't I ever go to sleep when I want to.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking you're like me, too many racing thoughts going on and what not and plus a drunk brother in law that suddenly has the erge to philosophy about life and everything else under the sun lol!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinking ja'eh is shittered

im also thinking im a complete idiot for not falling asleep...i guess im pulling a 24 hour stretch no sleep for me till 3pm this afternoon.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking how ironic you say that because I just got off of the shitter lol!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LOLLLL jamie check your inbox when your sober dude


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am thinking I have no plans for the day


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now that Tumbs doesn't really work.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinkin ja'eh needs to get over it buy a 360 so i can whoop his ass in cod4


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the 360 premium, I've owned a gaming sysytem since I was like nine or ten.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/thinks most humans are stupid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> /thinks most humans are stupid


case in point ^^^


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> I have the 360 premium, I've owned a gaming sysytem since I was like nine or ten.


so add me up! premium meaning the black one or the 20gb white one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /thinks most humans are stupid


case in point ^^^
[/quote]
you are the prime example^^


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oct02 is a genius dont hate appreciate


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> oct02 is a genius dont hate appreciate











although i smell the slight scent of sarcasm in your comment, appreciate it none the less lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love this song!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Trigga said:


> oct02 is a genius dont hate appreciate


never!!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i love this song!


I don't like it, it reminds of the way my life is.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/is not going to look at the song.
thinking I am going to lay in my bed and think like always.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking what the hell happened to this weekend? I feel like I just got home from work and now it's friggin Monday already.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats what happens when you drink all damn weekend

im tihnking i miss my poor wolf fish and im going to take the water to the lfs to see if it was anything in the water that killed him ( i doubt this though i had just done a 10% water change)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> thats what happens when you drink all damn weekend
> 
> im tihnking i miss my poor wolf fish and im going to take the water to the lfs to see if it was anything in the water that killed him ( i doubt this though i had just done a 10% water change)


Sorry for your loss bro....Didn't you just get that guy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> thats what happens when you drink all damn weekend
> 
> im tihnking i miss my poor wolf fish and im going to take the water to the lfs to see if it was anything in the water that killed him ( i doubt this though i had just done a 10% water change)


Sorry for your loss bro....Didn't you just get that guy.








[/quote]

yeah..water was fine..im guessing that after he jumped out of the tank the bruising from that must have caused an infection or something. Im going to be grabbing a new one soon though just waiting for a new group order from somewhere and thats what im gonna grab. Trust me yo youd like em too they are sweet fish.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

post pics when you get him trig


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im thinkin that i can hear 3 different languages right now, feels like i work in the fuggin UN


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/likes nick's new avatar.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking that pcrose is more of a friend then i thought.

im thinking ive been a real dick to some very cool people on here lately

im thinking i should say sorry

..sorry


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

apology accepted gooberbunny.
Thinking watching hanging with mr. cooper is oldskool now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinking i am a genius in getting fish to eat what they dont want to eat


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Trigga said:


> im thinking mattones! where the hell have you been bud?


I have been around. Working a lot recently to afford a new car. Hope by Oct-Nov to be driving around in a new car


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thining AK might as well go ahead and lock this thread since its just a neo-AQHU thread


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now about how lonely my home is, that I'm starting to actually miss putting up with my X's crap. Oh well that's life.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking right now about how lonely my home is, that I'm starting to actually miss putting up with m X's crap. *Oh well that's life.*


that was funny lol
your an upbeat dude Ja







heres to ya buddy. bottoms up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

atta boy dude.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> atta boy dude.


i read that real quick and my brain registered that you ate boy poop


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> atta boy dude.


i read that real quick and my brain registered that you ate boy poop
[/quote]
lol wtf


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ i dunno man
wierd how the brain works

or should i say

werid how the biarn wkros


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just cracking open a king can of Labatt Ice and thinking how good this ice cold beer is taste........huhhhh "when it touches your mouth it tastes so good".


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its all about he heineken bro..i dont drink much but when i do its always that sh*t right there


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> its all about he heineken bro..i dont drink much but when i do its always that sh*t right there


Ok but you can't compare it to Stella Artois, Stella my girl.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> its all about he heineken bro..i dont drink much but when i do its always that sh*t right there


Ok but you can't compare it to Stella Artois, Stella my girl.








[/quote]

never tried it like i said i dont drink that much its either johnny walker or Heineken for me


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i like my harp 
and i like my blue moon


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i love blue moon beer


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking blue suade shoes would be kickin right about now.......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking blue suade shoes would be kickin right about now.......


i got blue suade tims..wore em like twice cause i didnt wanna get em dirty...now they're too small for me and my cousin wants to buy em


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinkin the more we talk about beer the more i want a cold one









damn you guys!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> i love blue moon beer


Ever try Wiches Brew?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone ever had that honey lager sh*t before? i always wondered what it would taste like but nobody i know has ever drank it for me to try some


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

more specific trig? Doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> anyone ever had that honey lager sh*t before? i always wondered what it would taste like but nobody i know has ever drank it for me to try some


If you mean Sleemans Honey Brown than yeah that's pretty good.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> anyone ever had that honey lager sh*t before? i always wondered what it would taste like but nobody i know has ever drank it for me to try some


If you mean Sleemans Honey Brown than yeah that's pretty good.
[/quote]
well any honey lager pretty much..is it sweet? theres some canadian brands of honey lager too like lakeport and stuff but ive never tried


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sleemans is Canadian and by far the best one and no it's not sweet but it has a honey after taste.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> im thinking i am a genius in getting fish to eat what they dont want to eat


I'm thinking that it doesn't take a genius to figure out that piranhas will pretty much eat anything if you starve them long enough lol!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> im thinking i am a genius in getting fish to eat what they dont want to eat


I'm thinking that it doesn't take a genius to figure out that piranhas will pretty much eat anything if you starve them long enough lol!








[/quote]
will they eat your financial hard ships too? let me know cause i need to get piranha again if they do


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im thinking i am a genius in getting fish to eat what they dont want to eat


I'm thinking that it doesn't take a genius to figure out that piranhas will pretty much eat anything if you starve them long enough lol!








[/quote]
will they eat your financial hard ships too? let me know cause i need to get piranha again if they do
[/quote]
Sure starve them long enough and than grab your accountant dip his head in a nice overstocked half starved pygo tank preferably pirayas and see how fast he'll make your problems go away.....hmmm wait a minute that's actually not a bad idea.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ja said:


> im thinking i am a genius in getting fish to eat what they dont want to eat


I'm thinking that it doesn't take a genius to figure out that piranhas will pretty much eat anything if you starve them long enough lol!








[/quote]
will they eat your financial hard ships too? let me know cause i need to get piranha again if they do
[/quote]
Sure starve them long enough and than grab your accountant dip his head in a nice overstocked half starved pygo tank preferably pirayas and see how fast he'll make your problems go away.....hmmm wait a minute that's actually not a bad idea.








[/quote]

invite him over for dinner first .. then do it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nah i meant pellet..i stuffed colour enhancing pellets into the shrimp and tilapia and fed em to my ps..they gobbeled em up. Wanna get my manny to have some nice red around him so thats what im doing.. i dont think i could ever starve my fish..feeding em is too much fun.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE if I have financial problems than I'm thinking why would I spend money on dinner for this guy lol?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

manny are boring



Ja said:


> ICEE if I have financial problems than I'm thinking why would I spend money on dinner for this guy lol?












once he gets their you murder him


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> im thinking i am a genius in getting fish to eat what they dont want to eat


I'm thinking that it doesn't take a genius to figure out that piranhas will pretty much eat anything if you starve them long enough lol!








[/quote]
will they eat your financial hard ships too? let me know cause i need to get piranha again if they do
[/quote]
Sure starve them long enough and than grab your accountant dip his head in a nice overstocked half starved pygo tank preferably pirayas and see how fast he'll make your problems go away.....hmmm wait a minute that's actually not a bad idea.








[/quote]
im sorry...........my accountant?!?!?!

wtf am i?! im a 27 year old deush who lives in a basement! i have customer service reps that i deal with, not "my accountant"

and either way, ill kill the accountant, not my financial records and debts.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I never said kill! I said dip his head in the tank and watch how fast he makes your financial problems go away.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> I never said kill! I said dip his head in the tank and watch how fast he makes your financial problems go away.


again...i dont have an accountant.

i have moisha from sears customer service or abdual mohammad shake durka druka from master card


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I never said kill! I said dip his head in the tank and watch how fast he makes your financial problems go away.


again...i dont have an accountant.

i have moisha from sears customer service or abdual mohammad shake durka druka from master card
[/quote]

that is the best statement I have ever read.. f*ck I hate talking to them .. they cant speak english worth a sh*t and are dumb as f*ck


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ahh it was an attempt at a lame ass joke you basement dwellers!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The worlds biggest W is abusing the worlds biggest Omega.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm gonna marry Shawn Johnson


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry but who's Shawn Johnson?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

....i would


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ....i would


Nah I'm thinking she looks like about 14-15.







No way!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> ....i would


Nah I'm thinking she looks like about 14-15.







No way!
[/quote]
shes 16


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh like that's much better........ I think I'm being overwhelmed but guys that are much younger than me, damn I feel old now!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Oh like that's much better........ I think I'm being overwhelmed but guys that are much younger than me, damn I feel old now!


you and GG should start a club


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Oh like that's much better........ I think I'm being overwhelmed but guys that are much younger than me, damn I feel old now!


you and GG should start a club








[/quote]
I'm 29 not 99 you prick lol! Sorry GG!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> Oh like that's much better........ I think I'm being overwhelmed but guys that are much younger than me, damn I feel old now!


you and GG should start a club








[/quote]
I'm 29 not 99 you prick lol! Sorry GG!
[/quote]


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What? Ban me? I'm surprised they didn't close the border when they found out you were coming to the States!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats homeland security for ya


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im 27...does that make me a pfury senior? 
whats the general age around here?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

most people are around your age i would think. some are my age and then you got gg and frank


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> most people are around your age i would think. some are my age and then you got gg and frank


How old are you Triggs?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/is thinking I have too much on my mind.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

/is thinking that P is thinking too much of me.....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol maybe.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll take a maybe over a no anyday.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

whatever makes you happy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking its thursday tomorrow and i have the rest of this week to get employed...

im thinking i need to have a good day tomorrow


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Ja said:


> ....i would


Nah I'm thinking she looks like about 14-15.







No way!
[/quote]

so true.

so in the words of "thewaythingsr"....id turn her around and play in the mud

as to what i am thinking about right now??

"why the f*ck did i buy the 750ml instead of the 1.14L tonight?"

on another note: that broad will make some douchebag very happy one day. and im not talking about her personality.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey puff hows your rhom doing bud?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga your sig is p-ssing me off I keep thinking it's a reall bug on my screen.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my thoughts for the last half hour"bastards wont let met get lye but i can but gun powder..." all i want to make if some gay ass soap to say i done it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

relax cue, its just soap. join the 21st century and buy it? no?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cue you got me thinking right now







!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Trigga said:


> hey puff hows your rhom doing bud?


sold it a while ago. now im just running my marine setup


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> relax cue, its just soap. join the 21st century and buy it? no?


haha,,, if i was Amish you wouldn't say that,,,or i would churn ya,,,!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm thinking "How many 8 year olds are there in the world, I bet I could kill them all if I had my knife"


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I'm naked.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> I'm thinking "How many 8 year olds are there in the world, I bet I could kill them all if I had my knife"


im thinking you dont have kids


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm thinking you've got a little sand in your vagina and don't understand the thread









I was reading this at the time:

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&...6141&page=1


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking i dont have a vagina
im thinking the sand is more applicable to be in my ass cavity or the tip 
sooooo....what are u wearing?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Suspenders and a bra.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hmmm...
i can work with that.

what are you doing later?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking baddfish is getting more and more votes


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im thinking im so glad i just met a great girl and we have sorta started dating...

/FLAME ON fellow P-furians

/corey is a emo love kid!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> im thinking baddfish is getting more and more votes


read the sig dude...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinking corey is a emo love kid!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im thinking a seat leon might end up being my next car


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinking that although it's only 2:30 pm on Friday, an ice-cold beer sounds fantastical!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm thinking that although it's only 2:30 pm on Friday, an ice-cold beer sounds fantastical!


i was thinking that same exact thing awhile ago... now there is an ice cold beer in my hand... it's been a rough last couple days, ha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking right now how god damn good it feels to be employed again and starting school in 2 days. awesome.

im thinking im finally at ease for the first time in 2 weeks. *sighhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about the dream I had last night about how I was possessed by a demon again and how I was on the toilet trying to sh-t the demon out of me, man I hate this friggin dream.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a messed up dream ja


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You know what the real messed up part it was? I thought it was for real, it took about twenty minutes or so for me to really realize that it was just a dream that's how powerful it was.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ever have a dream your pooping for real and when you wake up your like

"no....no f'in way"
and you carefully check to see if you actually did (but thank god didnt)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Possably lol! I know I had a dream once where I'm about to pee and than wake up just in time to stop my self from wetting the bed lol!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lmao
that does suck!!!

i couldnt imagine what id do. cause id have to wake the gf up to change the sheets lmao
thank god im not that old yet. i once or twice a year have a dream like that where i wake up and think "that was way to realistic in my dream...i wonder"

ehhh....new subject lol

im thinking im heading out for a smoke then going to bed

night


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I just noticed that r1dermon has a quote from me in his sig.

Excellent ownage!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

eraispy lead advisor

?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> eraispy lead advisor
> 
> ?


You darn tootin!









(That was a long time ago... probably should consider taking that off of there....)

But it's just so damn corny I can't!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wtf does it mean


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats like a year old


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> thats like a year old


At least a year old.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL DOES IT MEAN?!?!?!??!??!????!!!1111?!?!1?!?!!one!!111


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What does _anything_ really mean?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> What are you thinking right now?


arbys


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm thinking i should run to the liquor store... but i'm also thinking that i'm a lazy ass, so sitting here and calling someone to stop by there on the way over might be a better plan of attack


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking that picture Kr sent me was acceptable to achieve proper interest and satisfaction, but was really requesting a picture of her and not some "friend"


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

are you talking about the pictures she posted in aqhu?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ggggggggggggg----------uuuuuunnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiittttttttttttttt!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn, now you got me curious....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey joe....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hey mike....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

naw nevermind, ill send ya a PM later


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinking im so surprised that this thread has lasted for this long


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting wendys. Any recommendations?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> I'm thinking of getting wendys. Any recommendations?


I'm thinking the baconatator........


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

erasipy was a group lead by the crossderssing brokeback dude i at this point dont remember the name of..

they were hella funny... esp when they were trying to be all serious...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm thinking that people who post on her on a regular basis "think" to much....

stop thinking and go enjoy your day....

with that said

"balls deep" is my random thought of the day.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm thinking that people who post on her on a regular basis "think" to much....
> 
> stop thinking and go enjoy your day....
> 
> ...


balls deep in what?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> I'm thinking that people who post on her on a regular basis "think" to much....
> 
> stop thinking and go enjoy your day....
> 
> ...


balls deep in what?
[/quote]

balls deep...

...in your *MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:laugh:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

gvrayman said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what's on my mind?

"motherf*cking POS government f*ckers..."

i just got summoned for jury duty and it begins halfway through my first semester at school...and is scheduled to last for 25 days...

so im coming up with excuses.lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how does that work with school? are you formally excused from class and get take home material or do you just have to postpond going to school until your done?????

thats a shitty deal


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well i have a few ways out. they MIGHT take proof that i am a full time student (Which i am), but they say that the choice is up to them.

on the other hand, i work for my dad's "family company" and he can write a letter saying that my absence from work would severely debilitate the company and screw us all over.

or i could go to my doctor and see what kind of excuse she could make up for me.

im going to send in proof of my school sh*t, and if they dont except it then ill just leave the country. f*ck the court system. they should have "professional jurors", not f*ck up peoples lives because of some criminal bastard.

on the other hand, i could go in for the selection, then be the most racist, sexist, f*ckwit juror applicant they have ever seen. i reckon if i upset or offend enough of the selectors that i wont get chosen.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well all joking aside puff, being on a juror is a great benefit to the justice system. its the fact that you ARE judged by your fellow citizens and not paid spindoctors and attorneys. its a very real responsibility and you shouldnt look at it like "F the legal system". very well this man/woman might be completely innocent and without a jury or his/her peers to see through the political and legal propaganda they might face a sentence for doing nothing.

do what you must. personally its a pain in the ass, but id like to be on a jury myself. im sure theyll let you off if your father wrote the letter you spoke of.

just remember...one day you might be that defendant on the hot seat.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> erasipy was a group lead by the crossderssing brokeback dude i at this point dont remember the name of..
> 
> they were hella funny... esp when they were trying to be all serious...


lol "he" i use that term loosely due to all the tranny hints he gave out, seems to be having trouble paying the bills and that site is suspended


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm ashamed to admit that I was confronted with a bully that was older than me that seemed like you had to kill him in order to get the upper hand and he was sort of picking on someone else and I sort of stepped in to prove that I could be a bigger bully and started picking on that poor kid instead of killing the root cause of the problem.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

if it wasn't for my horse, i would have never spent that last year in college.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> if it wasn't for my horse, i would have never spent that last year in college.


*WTF!!! *


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

NegativeSpin said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that I was confronted with a bully that was older than me that seemed like you had to kill him in order to get the upper hand and he was sort of picking on someone else and I sort of stepped in to prove that I could be a bigger bully and started picking on that poor kid instead of killing the root cause of the problem.


I luv it when the tables get turned on bullies!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

THINKIN ABOUT HOW I WISH CAPS WASNT ON, BUT I DONT FEEL LIKE GOING BACK AND TURNING IT OFF.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> if it wasn't for my horse, i would have never spent that last year in college.


*WTF!!! *
[/quote]

Lewis Black. Do a search, its probably on youtube of his standup. Look for the quote I put.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking how ghey it was today to find out my english class is a 14 week class and doesnt start for 2 weeks and now i have 2 hours to kill before math lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

havnt found it but his other sh*t is hillarious!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wtf are you talking about core core?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Lewis Black


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lewis black suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks

NOT FUNNY


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

in what way?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> in what way?


every way! his material is over used by everyone, his voice sucks, his hyper "fed up with the world" stage presence is just retarded and predictable. he doesnt even really tell jokes as much as report a story IN A RRREAL ..FUNNY...WAYYY!!!! as he would say it

lewis black is a piece of sh*t and i hope he gets hit with a bus laced with HIV. he needs to be sledgehammered in the taint and held by his ankles and whipped across the trunk of a red wood tree. he sucks at stand up, he sucks at jokes, he sucked on the daily show, he sucks at life, hes a burden to my television and every time i hear his voice it makes me throw up in my mouth and destroys the innocence of children around the world


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well me personally am sitting lmaoing at his act..

guess we need to split sides on this one...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes we shall split sides on this one. in fact, lets just see other people shall we? why beat a dead horse


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yes we shall split sides on this one. in fact, lets just see other people shall we? why beat a dead horse


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

IMO I am thinking on how the hell an I going to hold in my sh*t....
I have been waiting to go poo for about 30 mins now.
My dept, is empty, and I cant leave the dam financial aid office alone.

I am thinking happy thoughts, but it is starting to hurt!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i know being a juror is something all citizens have to do. but they cant expect you to f*ck up your education for 3 weeks of bullsh*t. if i missed that time then i would have to restart the program, and i wouldnt be able to do that until NEXT YEAR. its all good and fair if you arent working, or even working (but not for yourself), but they cant f*ck up people's education.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> i know being a juror is something all citizens have to do. but they cant expect you to f*ck up your education for 3 weeks of bullsh*t. if i missed that time then i would have to restart the program, and i wouldnt be able to do that until NEXT YEAR. its all good and fair if you arent working, or even working (but not for yourself), but they cant f*ck up people's education.


nor should they which is why if you explain your situation they will omit you from the jury. guarentee you.

now relax and get you and me a couple beers


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

replace beers with vodka or whiskey and im down

*hands OC a bushmills*


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I love Vagina except when Its pregnant.....Im drinking beers and have to be up at 5am...only 5.5 hours away.
sh*t...keep drinking beers and then more coffee in the morning!

Oh....I will be working in Petsmart tomorrow.

We are doing large dog and cat food resets in the stores.
I have to make sure my people are doing what is needed.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking your pretty average


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Only on Mondays.
/Drink another beer 
long day here!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres to ya notaverage
youve earned it


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Enjoy the night Im off to bed.
later


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm thinking about


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> I'm thinking about


black people?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> I'm thinking about


:coldfire:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

..right. black people


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dont be racist . african americans


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

internetz really slow, even though the comcast guy just boosted me up to 16mbps


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

howd he do that? did he shoot what looked like a blue orb of electrical madness into your computer room? something like a ghostbusters gun? 
"ALRIGHT BUDDY YOUR ALL SET"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> internetz really slow, even though the comcast guy just boosted me up to 16mbps


comcast sucks ass


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> howd he do that? did he shoot what looked like a blue orb of electrical madness into your computer room? something like a ghostbusters gun?
> "ALRIGHT BUDDY YOUR ALL SET"


lol Yeah, he said I was getting 6 and that he's boosting it up to 16.
reminds me of Gone in 60 Seconds

"Boosted it myself!!!!"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

did he charge you?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

no charge


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you most have done a deed


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> you most have done a deed


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> you most have done a deed











[/quote]


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

gvrayman said:


>


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gvrayman said:


>


is what the guy who upgraded your computer said

and you obliged


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


is what the guy who upgraded your computer said

and you obliged
[/quote]

yes that is how it went down right ray?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

did he insert his "C" drive into your "...um....mouth?"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

he said it was only a flash drive


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

only a flash drive


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

its ok.. atleast you admitted it


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

admitted to what??


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

giving you salesman a deed


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you guys need GFs's..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> you guys need GFs's..


or lives.

I'm amazed OC's GF even allows him on the computer.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> you guys need GFs's..


or lives.

I'm amazed OC's GF even allows him on the computer.
[/quote]
OC's gf IS the computer :laugh:

just playin oct02


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> you guys need GFs's..


or lives.

I'm amazed OC's GF even allows him on the computer.
[/quote]
OC's gf IS the computer :laugh:

just playin oct02
[/quote]
as far as my sex life...nothing to say sorry for. thats fairly accurate. and all the bitching i may do about my relationship, i would NEVER let my gf tell me what i can and cant do.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> as far as my sex life...nothing to say sorry for. thats fairly accurate. and all the bitching i may do about my relationship, i would NEVER let my gf tell me what i can and cant do.


LoL! Thats because you b*tch to us and ask us what to do....

In a f**ked up way, we're like your GF.









So how is the old bag?

Mine nags at me constantly yet I'm still with her....what gives?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the old bags sleepin. im up thinkin. nothing new
so pfury is my girlfriend eh? interesting. sad...but interesting


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now about how shitty this weekend is going to be cuz I'm already off to a bad start and I haven't even started work yet. Money and women = problems!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking right now about how shitty this weekend is going to be cuz I'm already off to a bad start and I haven't even started work yet. Money and women = problems!


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i feel ur pain


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thinking I have a three day weekand and I am going to washington!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im thinking about having a Gangster Party.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i am thinking im going to get a sh*t load of beer tonight

going to a stand up comic show downtown


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm thinkin about gettin shwasted tonight and waking up without my pants on


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the improv was awesome! funny ass comics

lots of miller light in muh stomach


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

irishfan 689 said:


> I'm thinkin about gettin shwasted tonight and waking up without my pants on


Just make sure it's a woman laying next to you!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

/is thinking that my last comment may have been a little too crude and apologizes.....sorry I was a little tipsy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont apologize man it was funny

im thinkin yesterday was pretty f*cking live hopefully today will be too...gotta live it up before school starts again.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> dont apologize man it was funny
> 
> im thinkin yesterday was pretty f*cking live hopefully today will be too...gotta live it up before school starts again.


School? What are you majoring in Triggs?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> dont apologize man it was funny
> 
> im thinkin yesterday was pretty f*cking live hopefully today will be too...gotta live it up before school starts again.


School? What are you majoring in Triggs?
[/quote]

last year of high school im behind a sh*t load of credits and i gotta make em up this year. but eventually im gonna go into business and economics and world trade


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now that I need to go on a trip, maybe Tahiti.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ja said:


> /is thinking that my last comment may have been a little too crude and apologizes.....sorry I was a little tipsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was pretty mild bro...


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

LMAO!!! omg this is freggin hilarious and the pictures are soo random lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Trigga said:


> dont apologize man it was funny
> 
> im thinkin yesterday was pretty f*cking live hopefully today will be too...gotta live it up before school starts again.


im thinking, damn. im in the same position as trigga (but im done highshool). so im getting loaded every day this long weekend!

also thinking, "motherf*cker...i have 25lbs of text books for first semester!"

also thinking, "hmm...im hungry. that sourdough bread was good."


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> LMAO!!! omg this is freggin hilarious and the pictures are soo random lol


You're seeing pictures?

Are you hearing sounds too?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> /is thinking that my last comment may have been a little too crude and apologizes.....sorry I was a little tipsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was pretty mild bro...
[/quote]

Mild? Well I could turn it up a few notches.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

what am i thinking.....i'm thinking i need to sell this this and this - anyone want a condo or a big tract of land on deepwater on the SC coast??







no hurricanes here baby!

*edit "knocks on wood"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now that I wish that someone would sh*t on me!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking right now that I wish that someone would sh*t on me!


O2 and nevermind are your best bet for that....

note sig....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> LOL


Lol Triggs it's your caker in-law Bob! Or Bill or somthing....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking the next few days will make or break my future depending on my choices made...

im thinking thats damn serious too. *gulp*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

it will be good for you, otherwise you will be just stuck in the same place and be miserable.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

true dat yo


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Been there did that, now I am getting my life together








Took heartbreak to do it..... but eh stronger now than and ever.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> Been there did that, now I am getting my life together
> 
> 
> 
> ...











here to ya chels!!

i know i kept tellin you this day would come. now maybe its time for me to take my own advice. 
proud of you girly girl girl girl gal giggly goo gorbin growly goo...gum


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks!
it is a hard step and I didn't want to open my eyes and make a change; but I think I am glad I was kinda forced to make a change.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

brings a tear to my eyes


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

OG>noobs


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> OG>noobs


LMFAO


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im thinkin God is good, i just found a can of dip i thought i lost on the way back from Washington!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> im thinkin God is good, i just found a can of dip i thought i lost on the way back from Washington!


im thinking god had nothing to do with that


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> im thinkin God is good, i just found a can of dip i thought i lost on the way back from Washington!


I'm thinking that I hope that dip didn't need to be refridgerated.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

thinking that my first class tomorrow isn't until 1:30...i might hang out with jack and jose tonight


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

irishfan 689 said:


> thinking that my first class tomorrow isn't until 1:30...i might hang out with jack and jose tonight


Danials and Quairvo?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ja said:


> thinking that my first class tomorrow isn't until 1:30...i might hang out with jack and jose tonight


Danials and Quairvo?
[/quote]

Indeed


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i'm thinking what a great poop i just took. also watching prison break right now. great show.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> i'm thinking what a great poop i just took. also watching prison break right now. great show.


You just made think of all the dog poop in the backyard that I have to clean up.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

WHAT I AM THINKING by:CUEBALL

hum well i am thinking i got to take my posts seriously-er from now on i seem to be affecting the lives of other members people are getting head pains, vomiting ect. i even tamper the wrong way with coreys PMS this month,,frig sakes.. cant have no fun...

classic case of to much Ganja+ on vacation= to much fun...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i hope TENN beats UCLA tonight.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> i hope TENN beats UCLA tonight.


Looks like your not in a good mood now. Great game by the way.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now that even though I'm home by myself I can't help feeling like there's someone else here.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

im watching beavis and butthead right now.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i cant sleep right now and have to be out the door at 8am...its 230....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about dating a girl I just met a couple of weeks ago but she's a bit young so I don't know what to do.....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking about dating a girl I just met a couple of weeks ago but she's a bit young so I don't know what to do.....


she that girl in the 7th grade you were telling me about?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I'm thinking about dating a girl I just met a couple of weeks ago but she's a bit young so I don't know what to do.....


she that girl in the 7th grade you were telling me about?
[/quote]
No no I think you're confusing me with Trigga....This girl is 21 and I'm 29.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

are you sure you didnt get 21 confused with 12


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

21? wouldnt do it. she just turned legal to drink which means shes probably a party girl and highly untrust worthy or at least not worth more than a couple lays. i wouldnt get involved with a 21 year old


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> 21? wouldnt do it. she just turned legal to drink which means shes probably a party girl and highly untrust worthy or at least not worth more than a couple lays. i wouldnt get involved with a 21 year old


But up here 19 is the legal drinking age.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dumb Mike

wasnt a theory, thikning you might have misplaced the numbers


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ja said:


> I'm thinking about dating a girl I just met a couple of weeks ago but she's a bit young so I don't know what to do.....


she that girl in the 7th grade you were telling me about?
[/quote]
No no I think you're confusing me with Trigga....This girl is 21 and I'm 29.
[/quote]

She's cheating on you.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking I need a good lay soon..it's been way too long


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think i need to go poo, or smoke a stoge, and i cant decide what order of business they should proceed in.
think poo first.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i think i need to go poo, or smoke a stoge, and i cant decide what order of business they should proceed in.
> think poo first.


Now THAT sounds like the right decision.
Otherwise, you'd be there holding that poop in and not totally enjoying the smoke.

Always poop first if given the choice IMO.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> i think i need to go poo, or smoke a stoge, and i cant decide what order of business they should proceed in.
> think poo first.


Now THAT sounds like the right decision.
Otherwise, you'd be there holding that poop in and not totally enjoying the smoke.

Always poop first if given the choice IMO.








[/quote]
yeah, i agree. i always think about it though for some reason. 
and i always poo first.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i think i need to go poo, or smoke a stoge, and i cant decide what order of business they should proceed in.
> think poo first.


Now THAT sounds like the right decision.
Otherwise, you'd be there holding that poop in and not totally enjoying the smoke.

Always poop first if given the choice IMO.








[/quote]
yeah, i agree. i always think about it though for some reason. 
and i always poo first.
[/quote]

At least you make the right decision in the end.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

tis true.

wonder why this thread isn't locked already.

last week i leaned on a railing outside of work and got green paint on my pants, sat in my bosses other chair, and spread the paint to three other asses. 
today they repainted the section that i stole the paint seen round the office from.

ruined pants $50
ruined ll bean shirt $45 bucks
extra labor to paint that section of the railing (probably 15c per hour *20 minutes)

knowing that you spread the forest to a bunch of people then acted like it was news to you

priceless.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahaha, notice the wet paint spot.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

if you shake my hand you'd better count your fingers


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

jacks said:


> if you shake my hand you'd better count your fingers










So you like fingers as souvenirs?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a pic of the girl I was talking about yesterday, she's got an amazing personality and a great sense of humour and she's smart but I'm still having a bit of trouble with her being 21 and me 92 lol I mean 29 but she's totally cool with it plus I look younger than 29 too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ja said:


> Here's a pic of the girl I was talking about yesterday, she's got an amazing personality and a great sense of humour and she's smart but I'm still having a bit of trouble with her being 21 and me 92 lol I mean 29 but she's totally cool with it plus I look younger than 29 too.


My advice?
Don't make a big deal about the age difference.
Don't even mention it again!
Act like it's totally cool.
'Cause ya know what?
It _IS_ totally cool!

There's nothing wrong with being 8 years older.
You're both consenting adults.

Go have fun with her!

Now get!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think i agree with Piranha mn right now.
my girl is 6 years younger, but was 18 when we started dating 3 years ago, so it was still weird til i realized it wasnt weird.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I need a patch kit for my blowup dolls or this weekend will suck!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf is a whopping 14 months younger than me. i feel like a pedo!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Puff said:


> my gf is a whopping 14 months younger than me. i feel like a pedo!


cough sarcasm


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmm.... beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm.... beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr....


Yeah it's tasting so good right now!

I'm thinking that I'm not going to feel like going into work tomarrow......


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

damn,., long past the beer here... but your 3 hours behind


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> my gf is a whopping 14 months younger than me. i feel like a pedo!


my gf is 3 years younger than me. i keep getting older, they stay the same age.

funny thing is, she's more mature than i am.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> my gf is a whopping 14 months younger than me. i feel like a pedo!


my gf is 3 years younger than me. i keep getting older, they stay the same age.

funny thing is, she's more mature than i am.
[/quote]
same thing with my girl, but mine is 6 years younger.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm thinking I need a third cup of coffee.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WorldBelow07 said:


> I'm thinking I need a third cup of coffee.


i was just thinking i needed a second.
/get up and gets it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

/is on his fourth and probably not the last....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mmmmmmmm... beeeeeeeeerrrr


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> mmmmmmmm... beeeeeeeeerrrr


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm thinkin McCormick's (sp?) vodka is my best friend right now







I want to build a platform to the tree outside my room hahahaah


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking im very pleased with sarah palin's speach at the RNC. im thinking i would do her...yeah im pretty sure i would have relations with her.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

''I want to be a Power Ranger and fight villans, My suit will get more action then Hugh Hefners Robe''

yep im nuts.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

for sure


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking i microwaved this popcorn too long

unless its suppose to be black


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking sublime


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking burnt popcorn tastes like defeat and shame


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

and that feels good?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_"Hubert Cumberdale! You taste like soot and poo!"_


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

another one of p mans quotes


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

is it wise to have my hand in my pants while the door is open? hm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> is it wise to have my hand in my pants while the door is open? hm


looking at my personal pic?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that moderators are gonna lock this thread


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking moderators are worthless


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how do i put that in my sig


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

is thinkin BTFU


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im thinking moderators are worthless


I'm thinking you should watch what you say or you might get banned lol!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

irishfan 689 said:


> I'm thinkin McCormick's (sp?) vodka is my best friend right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ew, but thats a cool idea


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah so long as he builds it befor he gets into the vodka lol.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ja said:


> im thinking moderators are worthless


I'm thinking you should watch what you say or you might get banned lol!








[/quote]
im thinking if i get banned for saying something silly like that, i wouldnt mind never coming back to a website run by ego trippy humorless folks. but i know i wont be cause the mods i know are buddies


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm thinking that I need to do some laundry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinking I'm really liking my new xP4.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking im hungry


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that, that is one ugly three legged dog walking across the street.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im thinking I really like my new salt set-up


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinking that's one kickass marine aquarium!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking i agree
thats a nice little coral tank

future plans? im a salt water newbie. couldnt tell you the first thing about em


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

/would like to setup a salt tank. 
I had a 10gallon for awhile but without a protein skimmer; man it is hard to keep up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking how sad pcrose must be

sorry for the loss of your kitty chels. chin up.








we'll all see eachother again some day


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah we shall see eachother all one day


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking this thread is barely staying alive because it has a theme. otherwise its as good as AQHU 2

im thinking its a matter of time before people stop putting "im thinking" before their posts and it turns into a spam fest


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that new england is fucked


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^^^ im thinking your right

brady is rumored to be done for the season!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^^^ im thinking your right
> 
> brady is rumored to be done for the season!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^^^ im thinking your right
> 
> brady is rumored to be done for the season!!!!!!!!!!!!


He should retire while his name is still good.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


>


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hes to good and to young


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> hes to good and to young


Yeah I know, it's just that I'm frustrated with my boy McNabb that's all.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mcnabb is good


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Well at hte moment, I'm thinking how my gf has been in Florida for too long(1 month) and when she gets back this tuesday i gonna f*ck the day after(11 am- 3pm)..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah but his end is near.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

f*ck moving.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> Well at hte moment, I'm thinking how my gf has been in Florida for too long(1 month) and when she gets back this tuesday i gonna f*ck the day after(11 am- 3pm)..


shes proabbaly beat up from those florida guys


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sitting here at my desk across from my pygo tank thinkin' I can't BELIEVE this xP4 filtration system!
The damn thing is polishing the water right before my eyes!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

ICEE said:


> Well at hte moment, I'm thinking how my gf has been in Florida for too long(1 month) and when she gets back this tuesday i gonna f*ck the day after(11 am- 3pm)..


shes proabbaly beat up from those florida guys
[/quote]

LMAO! i don't give a sh*t i'm still getting sum


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> I'm sitting here at my desk across from my pygo tank thinkin' I can't BELIEVE this xP4 filtration system!
> The damn thing is polishing the water right before my eyes!


FX 5 is still tha sh*t!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> Well at hte moment, I'm thinking how my gf has been in Florida for too long(1 month) and when she gets back this tuesday i gonna f*ck the day after(11 am- 3pm)..


shes proabbaly beat up from those florida guys
[/quote]

LMAO! i don't give a sh*t i'm still getting sum








[/quote]


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

well i deserve something for the wait wouldn't you agree? lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> well i deserve something for the wait wouldn't you agree? lol












ya


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> well i deserve something for the wait wouldn't you agree? lol


no


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes its not your gf mike


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

which is why shes probably having a train run on her in florida as we speak.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> well i deserve something for the wait wouldn't you agree? lol


1, 2, 3, 4, 5 STD's?

Is that what you want?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> well i deserve something for the wait wouldn't you agree? lol


1, 2, 3, 4, 5 STD's?

Is that what you want?








[/quote]


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

lol you guys are assholes, i'm just counting down till it happens


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that desperate eh...

o you havnt been laid in a month i forgot..

well bad news..shes on her period


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

ICEE said:


> that desperate eh...
> 
> o you havnt been laid in a month i forgot..
> 
> well bad news..shes on her period


LMAO!! ICEE you kill me.. yea one month has been the longest i went without for the past two years, usually its a week.. and periods don't stop me..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> that desperate eh...
> 
> o you havnt been laid in a month i forgot..
> 
> well bad news..shes on her period


LMAO!! ICEE you kill me.. yea one month has been the longest i went without for the past two years, usually its a week.. and periods don't stop me..








[/quote]

been their.. wont try that again


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

ICEE said:


> that desperate eh...
> 
> o you havnt been laid in a month i forgot..
> 
> well bad news..shes on her period


LMAO!! ICEE you kill me.. yea one month has been the longest i went without for the past two years, usually its a week.. and periods don't stop me..:nod:
[/quote]

been their.. wont try that again
[/quote]

I just keep my eyes closed and run straight to the shower once i'm done.. last time i did it in the dark and when i turned on the lights i almost fainted..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im thinkin thats totally fuggin nasty.
and wish i didnt read it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> that desperate eh...
> 
> o you havnt been laid in a month i forgot..
> 
> well bad news..shes on her period


LMAO!! ICEE you kill me.. yea one month has been the longest i went without for the past two years, usually its a week.. and periods don't stop me..:nod:
[/quote]

been their.. wont try that again
[/quote]

I just keep my eyes closed and run straight to the shower once i'm done.. last time i did it in the dark and when i turned on the lights i almost fainted..
[/quote]


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> lol you guys are assholes, i'm just counting down till it happens :rasp:


Haha just having fun with ya man. My girl left for 10 days for vacation, the days before she left we didnt leave my room. When she got back we didn't leave my room for 1.5 days. Gotta love delivery.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Haha just having fun with ya man. My girl left for 10 days for vacation, the days before she left we didnt leave my room. When she got back we didn't leave my room for 1.5 days. Gotta love delivery.


did you guys stay up all night talking? isnt that the best. when you can just talk...all night


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im thinking the saltwater hobby puts the freshwater to shame.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Im thinking the saltwater hobby puts the freshwater to shame.


pics of your setup


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Im thinking the saltwater hobby puts the freshwater to shame.


pics of your setup
[/quote]

pg 28


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinkin' that ICEE has a kick ass SW setup.

I'm also thinkin' that I just got in from a hot, dirty, sweaty day's work (The usual 11+ hours) and I'm sitting here hungry, sweaty, dirty, and a meal and brewskie sound fantastic.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im thinking about the kind of massive failure that just occurred in my saltwater set-up.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm thinking about what could have happened


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Im thinking about the kind of massive failure that just occurred in my saltwater set-up.


What happened?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Heater malfunction, cooked everything in 98F water. Didnt have much livestock but it killed all my pods (little critters living on the live rock) and a hermit crab. The rock will eventually re-generate itself as im told but will have to go through a whole new cycle. Not too bad but i'll have to wait a few weeks now.........again.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bummer!

That sh*t really sucks.
I lost a whole tankful of big mixed pygos one time because of a similar situation while I was gone for a week.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Heater malfunction, cooked everything in 98F water. Didnt have much livestock but it killed all my pods (little critters living on the live rock) and a hermit crab. The rock will eventually re-generate itself as im told but will have to go through a whole new cycle. Not too bad but i'll have to wait a few weeks now.........again.


its always the heaters









that sucks man


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

there are always risks involved with fish keeping that make it hard to stay in the hobby


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking im risky


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinking that I'm watching "8 Mile" on VH1 right now and it's like the 3rd time I've seen it and it's a pretty badass movie.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm thinking that I'm watching "8 Mile" on VH1 right now and it's like the 3rd time I've seen it and it's a pretty badass movie.


that movie is awesome









bunny rabit


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Haha just having fun with ya man. My girl left for 10 days for vacation, the days before she left we didnt leave my room. When she got back we didn't leave my room for 1.5 days. Gotta love delivery.


did you guys stay up all night talking? isnt that the best. when you can just talk...all night
[/quote]

We did talk. It was amazing, we looked at pictures too.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Im thinking about the kind of massive failure that just occurred in my saltwater set-up.


im thinkin thats what you get for talkin garbage abut fw


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im thinkin this video is the funnies thing in a long time.... and i saw the movie, just a while ago


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking you posted that vid a lot


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im thinkin you post too much. period.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that i dont post as much as ^^


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<---


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm thinkin I just got in a fight with math and math whooped my ass...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

irishfan 689 said:


> I'm thinkin I just got in a fight with math and math whooped my ass...


thats what the scientists at the LHC will be saying soon


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm thinking going out last night was both a great decision and a very bad one! Great because it was a brilliant night and I got leathered. Bad because its pretty hard to get up for work at 6am when 2 hours earlier you were running down the street naked after consuming a rediculous amount of alcohol.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking about sleeping right now


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking about xenomorphs


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

im thinking about sleeping riht now


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm thinking it's my birthday and I'm going to do homework til 10 then get shwasted.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> I'm thinking going out last night was both a great decision and a very bad one! Great because it was a brilliant night and I got leathered. Bad because its pretty hard to get up for work at 6am when 2 hours earlier you were running down the street naked after consuming a rediculous amount of alcohol.


Again?

Damn dude!

I used to do that in college in the snow...I would slip in slide in the F'in snow naked as hell.

It was retarded.

I think my boys sneaker website is ridiculous expensive!!!

$700.00 for a pair of crazy Jordans???
What the hell.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i need a few new pairs of sneakers, what's the website?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> i need a few new pairs of sneakers, what's the website?


Heres a cool pair.

http://ecom.rarebreedfootwear.com/mens/ree...k/prod_545.html

haha

He has more then this...The site doesnt do the collection justice.
My best friend picked up a pair and Damn they are HOT!
I am NOT into this type of shite but there are some real nice sneakers.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

notaverage said:


> i need a few new pairs of sneakers, what's the website?


Heres a cool pair.

http://ecom.rarebreedfootwear.com/mens/ree...k/prod_545.html

haha

He has more then this...The site doesnt do the collection justice.
My best friend picked up a pair and Damn they are HOT!
I am NOT into this type of shite but there are some real nice sneakers.
[/quote]
I saw those at "the finish line" or some other store, all you see on the wall are black air forces and then that shoe is right in the middle...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i need to find a place to order a bunch of air force ones from, i need at least 5 pairs of white on white and some other sh*t too


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

And these....
http://ecom.rarebreedfootwear.com/private-...d/prod_745.html


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My dick VIP..you sh*t needs ID


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> i need to find a place to order a bunch of air force ones from, i need at least 5 pairs of white on white and some other sh*t too


http://www.crookedtongues.com

http://www.kicksxchange.co.uk

www.shoes.com (use coupon code BTS08 to get 15% off,)

i cant think of the other place right now. something like "pickyourkicks.com" or "pickyourshoes.com


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joe rocks air force ones?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

notaverage said:


> My dick VIP..you sh*t needs ID


mickey avalon. song is also on harold and kumar 2. also mickey is on the end of that mobile boost commercial.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking someone should start a shoe thread......


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking its 530 and im still up.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im thinking its 530 and im still up.....


People are on this site at 5:30 in the morning?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nope..just me


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking right now that I'm completely bored out of my mind on a Saturday night, I have no friggin life at the moment.....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

im thinking its raining in rexdale right now like a bitch


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> im thinking its raining in rexdale right now like a bitch


Where in Rexdale do you live?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> i need to find a place to order a bunch of air force ones from, i need at least 5 pairs of white on white and some other sh*t too


http://www.crookedtongues.com

http://www.kicksxchange.co.uk

www.shoes.com (use coupon code BTS08 to get 15% off,)

i cant think of the other place right now. something like "pickyourkicks.com" or "pickyourshoes.com
[/quote]

http://www.pickyourshoes.com/

also another good site.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinkin' I have no idea how the hell I got by for so long without a kickass canister filter on my pygo tank...
I'm totally diggin' the xP4.
The thing's incredible!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that all the osu fans can shut the f*ck up


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking its pretty neat when people get your thread locked cause they go off on their bullshit fighting


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im thinking its pretty neat when people get your thread locked cause they go off on their bullshit fighting


you talking to me?

I'm thinking Denver is looking good.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im thinking its almost time to wrap this up and head over to my brothers to watch the BROWNS go 0-2


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking you dont know anything about college football and should shut the f*ck up


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> im thinking you dont know anything about college football and should shut the f*ck up


im thinking angering you as much as i am is well worth continuing my rant about college football.
so







right there buddy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you are just posting nonsense.. you probably didnt even watch the game


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you are just posting nonsense.. you probably didnt even watch the game


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no i did. and me and my brother had the same reaction

...shame

ill come clean ICEE, i LOVE my browns and like OSU. im not a college football freak (yet) but im very much getting into it. OSU is definitely over rated for who they are lately. the teams had a hell of a history of being a team to beat. last nights game was nothing short of awful.

almost reminded me of the browns


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking you spelled aweful wrong


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ICEE said:


> im thinking you spelled aweful wrong


Awful is the correct spelling.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rchan11 said:


> im thinking you spelled aweful wrong


Awful is the correct spelling.
[/quote]

im thikning i spelt it wrngs.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking i was joking


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> im thinking i was joking


im thinking youre in the bottom 3 members on this board and are considered by most on here to be filler. im also thinking your absence from here would go unnoticed.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that your right . whats filler


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its whats coats bed sheets after a 5 on 5 gay orgy 
its like a tuna water/bacon grease mix..smells like shame.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

im thinking that your high


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im thinking i was joking


im thinking youre in the bottom 3 members on this board and are considered by most on here to be filler. im also thinking your absence from here would go unnoticed.
[/quote]


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking why is my friend being a wussy by beating himself up over a women? A women that doesn't even want him or gives him the time of day and I'm also thinking why does he have to always talk to me about when I'm clearly getting sick of it lol.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im thinking about making myself single.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm wondering what pedobear would do to a carebear?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im thinkin it would be rough


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well that depends on how young carebear is lol.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Is thinking why didn't I think last night about how shitty my day is going to be today? I'm never again saying I'm only have a few drinks after work again, better yet I'm not drinking again during the week again but I probably will.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that this thread is dead lol! It's been a couple of days since anyone else has posted but at least it was a decent run.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm thinking i need to go back to school, but i might be too old

i'm also thinking this 700billion buyout is crazy, just give the money to every working american citizen..that's like $295k each

there goes the dollar


----------

